# Cyprus Airways



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

The collapse is finally here.

Government will help stranded passengers.

But the last lines in this article is scary. Will they never learn??

"The government, which recently bought the Cyprus Airways logo, plans to establish a new airline in the coming months. - 

See more at: Passengers offered alternatives as Cyprus Airways closes


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Interesting it never made the headlines here, unless I missed it.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

At one time I would never use an other airline, unfortunately for the last 5 years the service has gone down and down. The demise has been a long time coming, but is not a surprise. I now use Aegean. if flying into Heathrow, although the stop over in Athens is a pain it is a good, helpful and efficient airline.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Mycroft said:


> At one time I would never use an other airline, unfortunately for the last 5 years the service has gone down and down. The demise has been a long time coming, but is not a surprise. I now use Aegean. if flying into Heathrow, although the stop over in Athens is a pain it is a good, helpful and efficient airline.


They have lost money since 2005. But pilots were the best paid in Europe


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I really hope that government and unions learn something from this, but I strongly doubt it. There is still much to do in other state run companies that has to be privatized. 

This is a very interesting reading

Our View: CY: what happens when politicians and unions are in charge | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is the possibility (or is it just wishful thinking?) that the government may use this as a way to start breaking the choke-hold the unions have in Cyprus. Once this happens the excessively state run organisations can be re-modelled to work more efficiently and the staff motivated to work correctly for a correct reward.

If only Cypriots would look elsewhere for best practice examples. They'd only to look at the UK to see the improvements in electricity, gas, phone & communications that followed the union's reduction in mischievous power and subsequent privatisations. They could also observe and learn from the less successful privatisations.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jamesrough said:


> Igebgfrjsrugdddt


Blimey, that's a bit cryptic!

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Aegean Airlines eyeing big Cyprus move


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

_"Unions representing the workers are said to be contemplating legal action against the government over what they claim was a botched attempt by the state to stop the airline from folding"_

Bring it on! The Government had no choice following the EU ruling. A court case will be lost and the Unions weakened in the workers eyes as well as financially. The sooner the better.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> _"Unions representing the workers are said to be contemplating legal action against the government over what they claim was a botched attempt by the state to stop the airline from folding"_
> 
> Bring it on! The Government had no choice following the EU ruling. A court case will be lost and the Unions weakened in the workers eyes as well as financially. The sooner the better.
> 
> Pete


I can't imagine how the Unions can be so stupid, in all they do.

And i can't understand how the government even think of a new national carrier. Cyprus is way to small.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Best case scenario is small ailine that does short haul to begin with, as for the unions I worked for a boss once who had a closed shop he always said if a union moved in he would shut shop, his hourly rate was comparable with other companies doing similar work. Anyway there is always one or two activists in a work force. Fortuneatly the sensible ones of us stood by our boss, and he would have shut shop. On the other hand unions do sometimes do good things, its when they are too powerful that problems start. Just a thought
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Best case scenario is small ailine that does short haul to begin with, as for the unions I worked for a boss once who had a closed shop he always said if a union moved in he would shut shop, his hourly rate was comparable with other companies doing similar work. Anyway there is always one or two activists in a work force. Fortuneatly the sensible ones of us stood by our boss, and he would have shut shop. On the other hand unions do sometimes do good things, its when they are too powerful that problems start. Just a thought
> Cheers


I can't see unions doing anything good for Cyprus in general and Cyprus airways. Take the pilots. They are the best paid in EU. Better then the longhaul pilots on Lufthansa. Better then the Cyprus president.

And I can't see there is room for a national carrier in Cyprus. Let the specialists handle the air traffic. A country with around 840000 inhabitants including expats is too small. It was no problem for the carriers to fix the extra passengers when Cyprus airways closed


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For the Cyprus government to start a new airline would be throwing good money after bad. I am surprised that Troika has not forbidden them to do anything like that in view of the amount of government money that went down the pan with Cyprus airways.
How is this country ever going to pull itself out of the mire if they keep doing stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> For the Cyprus government to start a new airline would be throwing good money after bad. I am surprised that Troika has not forbidden them to do anything like that in view of the amount of government money that went down the pan with Cyprus airways.
> How is this country ever going to pull itself out of the mire if they keep doing stupid stuff like that.


As I understand, the government can*t be involved, it must be private investors. The only thing government can do is to sell the logo, but who want a logo with a bad reputation. I think that there will be no new airline here, the existing ones will take care of the needs. And politicians and their relatives has to pay for the tickets.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> As I understand, the government can*t be involved, it must be private investors.


That's what I understood too and it does not seem to be a bad idea to me. Today's world values brand very highly and the Cyprus Airways brand had a good reputation. Why should the government not allow private investment to attempt to continue the brand? It is not a risk or cost to Cyprus, would provide employment and tax revenue and continue to mark the presence of Cyprus abroad. It might also allow the government to passively reduce the power of the unions in this case as any external investor is unlikely to permit the previous employment terms or allow the unions the same status in dictating how the company should be run.

It would be an unusual move for the rather insular Cypriot administration but could be a win-win situation.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's what I understood too and it does not seem to be a bad idea to me. Today's world values brand very highly and the Cyprus Airways brand had a good reputation. Why should the government not allow private investment to attempt to continue the brand? It is not a risk or cost to Cyprus, would provide employment and tax revenue and continue to mark the presence of Cyprus abroad. It might also allow the government to passively reduce the power of the unions in this case as any external investor is unlikely to permit the previous employment terms or allow the unions the same status in dictating how the company should be run.
> 
> It would be an unusual move for the rather insular Cypriot administration but could be a win-win situation.
> 
> Pete


What I mean is, that there is no way a new small carrier, national or not, would survive. The capacity is already to high. Natinal carriers already have huge problems, like SAS and many others. Why should a Cyprus one, with the unions demanding crazy pay levels be more successful. And will they get any slots on already overcrowded routes. Agean and Ryan air were very aware of that and did not act, just waiting for this to happen. For me it is just a waste of money


----------

